# testing too early or getting my hopes up too much...again?



## mizzlnik (Jan 23, 2005)

hiya I was just wondering if anyone could give me some advice.

I am due to start clomid at the end of the month but have irregular periods, and never know when one is going to arrive.  On Monday I got what i thought was a period - bad back, stomach cramps, the lot.  There wasn't much blood - it was brownish and light and I wasn't sure it was a proper period.  This continued into Tuesday and then on Tuesday afternoon it disappeared and I have had no sign since except a bit of stomah cramps and sore back - pains associated with a period.  
I waited until today and I have just done a test which was a BFN.  I thought that the bleeding and pains might be implantation(clutching at straws a bit) but now I don't know.
Could I be testing too early?  Am I just getting my hopes up too much?
Help would be much appreciated..

Chris xxx


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

Chris
if it was implantation a pos test would not show up yet, give yourself until the weekend and then do one.  Good luck!


----------



## mizzlnik (Jan 23, 2005)

Thanks - you're a star.  I'm going to give it til next wekend, when I'm due to start the duphaston, as I'm supposed to do one then anyhow.  I really appreciate your reply.  

Chris xxxx


----------

